# puppy licked chocolate frosting...what should i do?



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki licked of a good part of chocolate frosting off the cake while i was in the bathroom. i wanted to pee very badly so i left in a hurry but i remember closing the door to kitchen. he managed to open the door and get inside and licked the frosting in few seconds i was gone!!!:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

i called the vet immediately and he said to give lot of water. what else should i do? i am scared and worried...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Others will answer, but my opinion is...if Yuki want to go out...he might have to go potty quickly! To me, it doesn't sound like enough to harm him, just disturb his guts! Good Luck today!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Chocolate and Dog Poisoning



> *How Much Chocolate Is Deadly?*
> 
> If a 50-pound dog eats a teaspoonful of milk chocolate, it's not going to cause serious problems. However, if that same dog gorges himself on a two-layer chocolate cake, his stomach will feel more than upset and soon it's likely he'll be vomiting or experiencing diarrhea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Great info given by Deb Baine. 

I doubt there is enough real chocolate in cake frosting to cause anything else than perhaps some loose poop in an 8 months old Golden. Just let him out quickly if he asks to and be ready with some paper towels and cleaner in case he does not make it outside.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki ate about 1-2 tbsp of dark chocolate frosting....i am giving him water every few minutes. he weighs around 52-54 lbs

PS: i had received a dark chocolate rum cake as a present today.....yuki licked the frosting off the cake serving i had cut for myself (2 pieces)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My wonderful but sometimes absent minded husband left half a pan of brownies out on our counter after helping himself. Our Barkley decided he would would like some as well and ate the rest, minus one bite. I came home and saw the one tiny piece in the pan and called hubby, asking why he didn't finish off the pan and soak it in the sink. After a long pause he said, uh, oh, I forgot to put the pan back in the refrigerator, but he only ate two. I put two and two together and figured it was Barkley, my newly adopted hip dysplasia dog. Our 13 1/2 year old Beau couldn't support himself on two legs to eat from the pan himself. I called the vet in a panic and the nurse laughed, said her lab did the same thing a few days before. She said I should watch him but there was not enough chocolate in the mix to poison him, but it might cause some stomach distress. He was fine. Barkley also helped himself to all but one bite of half a pizza (hubby again :doh and a loaf of wheat bread. He counter surfed tomatoes and avocados but left them on the floor instead of eating them. :uhoh:

Yuki will probably be OK--just watch him carefully. He might get bad gas or the runs though.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

he already ran outside to poop twice now. i hope he will be okay i am very worried.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He might have an upset tummy, but should probably be okay. If you've ever baked a chocolate cake from scratch, most recipes call for only 1 or 2 squares of bakers chocolate for the entire cake. If he ate the entire cake, I'd be more concerned.
With the rum cake, if they add the rum after baking the cake like some recipes, I'd be more concerned about the alcohol content.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

he is alright now  he seems to be doing well.


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

I too doubt there is enough chocolate to hurt him, frosting is mostly sugar anyway. Years ago our adopted poodle ate an entire chocolate "Little Debbie" cupcake. I called the vet right away and he said not to worry at all, that there is not even a smidgen (is that a word? lol) of enough chocolate to hurt him in that cupcake. Besides maybe upsetting his stomach just because it was so sugary and sweet. Sure enough, he just sat there smacking his lips and looking like the happiest dog in the world for a few hours, lol


----------

